# Chicken stock rice



## seans_potato_business

<s>Can</s> Should I put a chicken stock cube in the water in which I cook rice?


----------



## kitchenelf

Of course you can - but the best way to do it would be to dissolve it in a bit of hot/boiling water first so it gets to ALL the rice grains instead of dissolving in one spot.  Add enough cold water to get the recommended amount to cook your rice.


----------



## pacanis

seans_potato_business said:


> <s>Can</s> Should I put a chicken stock cube in the water in which I cook rice?


 
Absolutely no way!  You are detracting from the rice's natural flavor by doing so.  Wait a minute..... rice doesn't really have a flavor...... nevermind 
If you can find the granules in your store, they are much more handy than the cubes.


----------



## ella/TO

Definitely...gives your rice good taste.....but, try and get brown rice rather than white. Just dissolve the cube in the correct amount of water, then add your rice.


----------



## Andy M.

Stock tastes better than water. Use it.

Brown some angel hair pasta is butter, add the rinsed rice and toss with the butter. Add chicken stock and simmer fo 25 minutes. 

Viola! you've made pilaf.


----------



## seans_potato_business

Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------



## BreezyCooking

You certainly can, but a better way - assuming it's not expensive where you are - would be to buy canned or cartoned chicken broth & just use that in place of the water to cook your rice.  Much less sodium & other flotsam & jetsum than the cubes.


----------



## auntdot

Breezy as usual is spot on. We always make rice with chicken stock.  

If it is too pricey where you are would add the cube or crystals.


----------



## Bean208

I always use stock or broth when I make my rice.  I also keep a box of orzo on hand to mix with the rice...when I remember I even brown it first but in the rush to get dinner on the table I often forget!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Bean208 said:


> I always use stock or broth when I make my rice.  I also keep a box of orzo on hand to mix with the rice...when I remember I even brown it first but in the rush to get dinner on the table I often forget!!



Bean - I LOVE to brown my rice before cooking - it creates a great flavor, doesn't it?  Add some sprigs of thyme in there (if it goes with your recipes of course) and it is superb!


----------



## Andy M.

Bean208 said:


> I always use stock or broth when I make my rice. I also keep a box of orzo on hand to mix with the rice...when I remember I even brown it first but in the rush to get dinner on the table I often forget!!


 

Chicken stock makes a big difference in flavor.

Next time, try it with beef stock.  It makes a great side for beef or lamb.


----------



## Bean208

Andy M. said:


> Chicken stock makes a big difference in flavor.
> 
> Next time, try it with beef stock. It makes a great side for beef or lamb.


 
I have used beef stock when doing beef dishes....it is my favorite!!


----------



## GrillingFool

I use chicken stock too. Costco had a wonderful deal on "all natural" 6 packs of it!
It is good in (gasp) water for boxed macaroni and cheese too. (I add dried minced
garlic and onion flakes to both sometimes, too.)


----------

